# CCHGN Sticks



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Rather than start a new thread every time I rescue another stick, I'll post them all here. Here is some of my more interesting sticks in various stages of completion. One thing I do with my sticks is beat them against a tree, for two reasons: one is obviously to see if they'll break( some do, these didn't). The other is, I believe by doing so compressses the wood and makes it more dense. Some are canes, some various sizes and thicknesses of walking sticks, some shilleales, a couple of war clubs, a couple of snake sticks( fork on the end of them) and crops. What I call a crop is a short stick, may 2-3ft and used to mainly move vines and sush out yor way when walking thru farily dense brush of a subtropical jungle/woods of Florida.


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Some more,,,,,

A cane

















Close up of the knot in it,,









A Merlin/Lord of the Rings stick









Close up of the knot on the head









Crooked old stick for the crooked old man who lives on the crooked old road









Nice sized walking stick with a interesting head I call Hoof.









Close up of hoof


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

various sticks and crops at various sizes and stages









Another interesting stick









Close up of the head, haven't decided the name yet.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Always interesting to see all the forms and diverse wood that nature provides. Sometimes you walk through the woods and it's as if the stars are aligned, good kharma, and right there at your feet appears the most unusual specimen.

These pics are great!


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

CAS said:


> Always interesting to see all the forms and diverse wood that nature provides. Sometimes you walk through the woods and it's as if the stars are aligned, good kharma, and right there at your feet appears the most unusual specimen.
> 
> These pics are great!


Thanks, yes, I simply walk thru the woods and these pieces called out to me.....Now, finding this great place, I'm truly inspired to finsh these.


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

This what I call the 'fugly' stick and is in the war club( or large shilleahle) category









Close up of that 'fugly' head


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting batch of sticks! Does your family show any concern about your addiction?


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Rad said:


> Interesting batch of sticks! Does your family show any concern about your addiction?


LOL, you mean my multiple addictions?, Our kids are all grown and out doing their own thing, so it's just the DW and I, here on the farm( we call Boggy Branch). We're both OCD, so we have all kinds of "addictions", that are perpetually changing,,,lol. I play guitar and brew my own beer, but don't drink( but have friends who do), I just enjoy the process. I build 1911's and shoot archery( and just got bit by the slingshot bug). The DW and I love to go kayak fishing/camping and hunt with cameras. She's a photo buff and makes cheese and butter and yogurt and cans produce and salsas and chutneys, etc. We raise all our own meat and have a garden( year round growing season), too. Never a dull moment,,,lol


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

So what you are saying is that you enable one another in your addictions!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cchgn said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting batch of sticks! Does your family show any concern about your addiction?
> ...


So, did you find this via the Slingshot forum that Aaron started long before he built this one at his dad's request?


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Rad said:


> So what you are saying is that you enable one another in your addictions!


Yes, guilty!......lol


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

CAS said:


> cchgn said:
> 
> 
> > Rad said:
> ...


yes, I have a wrist rocket, but wanted something stronger and that led me to Youtube, to Jorge sayer. I was going to buy one of his slingshots, but then thought, well, there has to be a maker in the USA, so that led me to Bill Hays, so I went on his website and ordered a HTS. That led me to the slingshot forum and then yes, that led me to here,,,,lol


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I've done a number of crooked sticks, but yours beats what I've tried to pull off.

I think if you take the "fugly" stick head to a good level of finish, it will end up beautiful as it is tough. Can then call it a "beaugh"stick.


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a couple of sticks I've been motivated to finish. They've been sanded with up 1500 grit, stained with Cherry Mahogany, sanded again ( to reveal the grain) and then rubbed with EVOO. I still haven't figured out this photo thing( I'd love to have the stick glowing with great detail, with a complimenting background, etc), I'm no pro by any means.

This is my first project, I guess a small Shilly ( I don't weant to have to spell that out every time),,,

















Next is the crooked stick

















Next is the large shilly( or I prefer to think of it as a small war club),,,,


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cchgn said:


> Here's a couple of sticks I've been motivated to finish. They've been sanded with up 1500 grit, stained with Cherry Mahogany, sanded again ( to reveal the grain) and then rubbed with EVOO. I still haven't figured out this photo thing( I'd love to have the stick glowing with great detail, with a complimenting background, etc), I'm no pro by any means.


You illustrate what I like most about this pastime. Each stick has its own unique character, and becomes a work of art, a combination of nature's own innate character and the craftsman's ability to make it shine!


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

After seeing some other sticks, I decided to apply some glossy Poly'thane to some sticks

The Hoof









A Shillelagh club









A Shillelagh walking stick


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cchgn said:


> After seeing some other sticks, I decided to apply some glossy Poly'thane to some sticks


I always like shinny!


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

*OK, so the Shillelagh from ye Olde Stick Makers in Wicklow, Ireland finally got here,,,,real nice. Now I have a real piece from where it all came from and standard for all mine..*


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures! And congratulations! It looks really nice!


----------

